# What color is this?



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sooty buckskin? 
It's a sooty something!
I think


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown based buckskin probably.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree. Probably brown agouti and cream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll take one too. Nice looking boy!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh wow! He's lovely! Chalk me up for one, too ;D


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And you all laugh at me when I say brownskin is my favourite... Give me this colour on a really good dressage horse and I would give you all three of my children...


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> And you all laugh at me when I say brownskin is my favourite... Give me this colour on a really good dressage horse and I would give you all three of my children...


Hmmmm are these children old enough and already schooled in lawn mowing, whipper snipping, rock picking, fence building and fixing???? I could use some minions this spring lol.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Kind of looks like this guy. Very pretty color.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

This mare


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

They both look somewhat photoshopped. Definitely a real and pretty color though (lovely mare wakiya!)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

NorthernHorse said:


> Hmmmm are these children old enough and already schooled in lawn mowing, whipper snipping, rock picking, fence building and fixing???? I could use some minions this spring lol.


Ummm. Not so much. But they ARE ridiculously cute.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

This is my horse's exact colouring! 
Well, ok, maybe only for 2 weeks in the spring when he is shedding out his darker winter coat, but still! I tell everyone during that time period that I have a rare bay mottled dappleskin


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I think sooty buckskin! 

Possibly dun but can't tell without seeing the whole horse for dorsal stripe etc.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

speedy da fish said:


> I think sooty buckskin!
> 
> Possibly dun but can't tell without seeing the whole horse for dorsal stripe etc.


Wrong coat color to be to have dun dilution IMO. Dun has a very flat matte color to it. The coloring of this horse just doesn't look right to be dun. But very right to be cream and brown agouti. And if sooty does affect a black base I have very rarely ever seen a dun that looked sooty. I think sooty is more of a red based horse thing. But that's just a theory sooty isn't completely understood.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Is that a photoshopped mane? It's bothering me haha.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes the mane is definitely Photoshopped. Also, there is a weird patched place on the neck, possibly covering a white spot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't think the mane is shopped, he just has a really cresty neck. And the weird spot on his neck is just a hair whorl. 

I can only hope Henny will turn this color in the summer. It's my favorite color, and I ended up with a horse that is that color haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have seen this horse before thats the thing. He was running in the snow on the cover of a magazine. I was reading on another forum that said he is a morgan (could not find a name). Im thinking hes a sooty buckskin or light bay. Here are some similar




















This might be him. idk.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> I have seen this horse before thats the thing. He was running in the snow on the cover of a magazine. I was reading on another forum that said he is a morgan (could not find a name). Im thinking hes a sooty buckskin or light bay. Here are some similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost every "sooty" buckskin I've seen has brown agouti instead of bay agouti.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Beautiful ;-;


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

If only they had horsey hair salons that could do that.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

If only Henny looked like that ): The first picture is him last winter, then him this Summer and him this winter. I hope as he grows(this'll be his second summer coming up) his coat will continue changing colors. His coat this winter is a lot lighter than it was last winter, so who knows?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow Henny is getting big!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have seen this stallion before, I am fairly certain he is a Lusitano. I will try to find his page. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I *think* he's a Morgan stallion - GabCreek Farm: Foundation Morgan Horses. Home of PKR Primavera Brio Buckskin Stallion


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> I have seen this horse before thats the thing. He was running in the snow on the cover of a magazine. I was reading on another forum that said he is a morgan (could not find a name). Im thinking hes a sooty buckskin or light bay. Here are some similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I was referring to the top horse in this post. Lusitano. I can't speak for the others.


----------

